
Vitamin D, part 3 – The Evidence - niel
https://www.devaboone.com/post/vitamin-d-part-3-the-evidence
======
niel
Part 1 and Part 2 discussed on HN previously:

Vitamin D, part 1: back to basics -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24138590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24138590)

Vitamin D, part 2: Shannon's story -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24261948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24261948)

